# Is race a problem in this forum?



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think that's it! I'm sure lots of asian ladies on this forum gets good responses. I highly doubt race is an issue on this forum xD


----------



## Deareux (Sep 27, 2013)

Honestly, I don't get that type of feel around here. I'm Asian as well and I haven't had an issue. I think the sub box threads are the most popular and active here, so other places may seem slow. I saw your collection thread, but I didn't post. Not because you're asian, but because I didn't really have anything to say. It's a nice collection, I'm rather jealous.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 27, 2013)

I totally agree, there are some threads that are always hot, some people my self included only scan the top ten or whatever they show at the bottom of the page. I post fairly often and people don't always respond. It doesn't bother me and I certainly don't think it's motivated by race or ethnicity. Everyone here seems quite fair and friendly but bot everyone is going to reply to every post. Don't worry and welcome to MUT


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hm...? in what way specifically?

I mean, there are plenty of Asian ladies on the previously mentioned. Mostly, unless you use a picture of yourself as your icon, it's kind of hard to tell what race you are or if you've been around for a long time and people just _know _based on previous conversations. 

Makeup is for everyone, and MUT for the most part is a happy place. Everyone seems pretty respectful of other individuals. I have seen some members occasionally make off-handed remarks about the quality of Chinese makeup products, which usually doesn't bother me unless if it's snide and an insinuation that Chinese products are inferior by default. I have also seen people -- more in the makeup community in general than just specifically here -- make sweeping statements about PRC's cosmetic importation practices, as if Chinese consumers don't deserve high quality makeup based on the actions of a government they have no leverage in, as if they deserve the clearly inferior quality products made in China only.

But I digress.

So the short of is, no, I don't think MUT has a race problem. Maybe an empathy problem sometimes, a problem of privilege by way of an abundance of choice, or maybe the problem of parroting information that's not factual because it's so wide spread the same way that celebrities who endorse PETA do because they ~love animals~ and PETA is just really freakin' loud. But I don't think MUT has a race problem.

If it did, I've been gone a long time ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you're reading a bit too much into things. The area of the forum that you posted in isn't a particularly active one compared to some of the other areas. I found 7 topics right off the bat on the front page of Hauls and Stashes that had 5 posts or less in them, I didn't even go all the way down the page.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think race is a factor in post popularity at MUT. I don't really think about what race someone is, nor does it usually come up at MUT unless someone's icon is a pic if themselves or if someone makes a comment like "darn my Filipino-ness giving me weird undertones and pigmented lips!" (I'm pretty sure I've said that here a couple times haha) Some sections of MUT just don't have as much traction as others or some are areas where someone will post a tutorial or a FOTD that doesn't really warrant a comment just by nature. I've started a bunch of threads where only one or two or zero people reply and I don't think its because I'm Asian.


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

I seriously doubt race has anything to do with it...sometimes a thread is just inactive. Sometimes people just don't have anything to say.
And whoever said that if you're not using a picture of yourself as an icon, no one knows what ethnicity you are, unless they go snooping.

I'm a super-pale white girl who personally loves Asian makeup (I'm Korean on the inside, lol)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just have patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 28, 2013)

I started a post and it was a long time before anyone responded. I didn't take it personally, I just assumed no one had an answer or people didn't see the post. A few people did eventually respond and that was nice. If you're looking for more responses, maybe check out some of the more active threads. I seriously doubt race had anything to do with the lack of response, unless you use your pic or shout it from the rooftops, no one here is going to know your Asian.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2013)

It's not a race problem but more of is it a popular thread problem. I view the site primarily by New Posts and if the topic doesn't catch my attention I normally don't read the thread. Mods, including myself, are encouraged to sort posts by unanswered but I very rarely do because I'm either catching up on new posts or clearing out the moderator cache. I was just thinking to myself the other day I need to start viewing the site through the main forums page and start posting more often outside the subscription groups which is where I seem to be more often than not now. So no, it's not a race problem but just more of a matter of where you're posting and what you're posting. Come up with catchy topic titles that relate to your post in order to get people's attention would be my advise.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for all the replies guys and for not being racist against my Asianness.

I did post my makeup on the Hauls and Stashes forum as well as on the advice thing I wrote I miss my best friend, but oh well, I guess my makeup sucks, sorry that I don't have as much makeup as other people lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But yes thanks for the replies everyone.

Hauls and Stashes tends not to be a popular forum to post in, same with advice (I normally don't read the advice area except to moderate). Since you're in an Asian country you could, in the main makeup section, talk about trends and looks that are popular in your area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From my Western perspective you are able to share with us things we either can't try (because the product is not available outside your area)  or that is part of your pop culture.


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hauls and Stashes tends not to be a popular forum to post in, same with advice (I normally don't read the advice area except to moderate). Since you're in an Asian country you could, in the main makeup section, talk about trends and looks that are popular in your area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From my Western perspective you are able to share with us things we either can't try (because the product is not available outside your area)  or that is part of your pop culture.

This is a phenomenal idea! I'm always looking for what other countries are doing style/makeup-wise, and I'd love to see what's going on in Taiwan!


----------



## melissakecken (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am sorry but the RACE thing is rediculous!! I cannot believe that YOU would even think that!! I have written a few and noone answered them, but I would NEVER think that its because of my RACE!! Alot of REALLY COOL STUFF comes from Asian sites!! Maybe what you wrote was just a general question?? This is a huge site so PLEASE dont ever think that!!

Love, Melissa


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for all the replies guys and for not being racist against my Asianness.

I did post my makeup on the Hauls and Stashes forum as well as on the advice thing I wrote I miss my best friend, but oh well, I guess my makeup sucks, sorry that I don't have as much makeup as other people lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But yes thanks for the replies everyone.

I think you reading to far into people not replying to posts... Sometimes people just don't have anything to say about a particular topic. It doesn't mean they aren't reading it. Would you rather have 100 people comment on your post with something like "I read this" ?


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

You have comments on your stash, just so you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'm jealous of your super-high-end stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes slinkie you little snake but not on my thread so I was angry.

*lets you use my makeup*

Want to be friends?  If so, write me a PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have your own thread about it? See, I'm oblivious! lol.

*takes the chanel* lol.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well people write insightful comments on every other person's thing, not just "I read this"

I posted my makeup and everyone else who posted under hauls and stashes had comments, only difference is that I'm Asian

And I posted I miss my best friend under advice and everyone else's thread was answered but my one

I mean I'm sorry I'm Asian, what do you want, for us to be made into slaves or something?  It's the 21st century!

We have plenty of well-liked and well-respected Asian members, Hispanic members, Black members, Mixed members. you name it. I know for a fact we have plenty of International members who contribute. As a matter of fact, some minorities have even posted in this topic.

Create helpful, thought-provoking, insightful, or interesting topics and people will respond. People are going to be less likely to respond if you accuse them of things that aren't true.


----------

